
Could the Government Get a Search Warrant for Your Thoughts? - stevekinney
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/07/could-the-government-get-a-search-warrant-for-your-thoughts/278111/
======
praptak
If such a machine exists then it's either a total ban on using it as evidence
or the problem of "forced voluntary test": if you don't volunteer, the court
infers you have something to hide. The govt doesn't even need the warrant in
this case.

~~~
maaku
There's this thing called the 5th amendment that prevents them from making
such inference.

~~~
abecedarius
You'd think so, right? [http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/salinas-v-
texas/](http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/salinas-v-texas/) doesn't
completely gut that protection, but give it time.

------
riggins
there's a book called The Truth Machine that thinks about what the world might
look like if we had a 100% accurate lie detector.

Fun book.

------
vaadu
The spirit of the 5th amendment is that no one should be forced to help
prosecute themselves.

------
Qantourisc
The only way (currently known) is measuring brainwaves. This can only occur
during activity, in witch a question has to be asked, and the the participant
will most probably recall the memory.

As a result, this is avoiding laws (which is lame) and in a way you
participated in incriminating yourself, but without your consent.

So it's torture without the pain.

~~~
Qantourisc
Ow and if they allow it they should allow it for everyone involved in the
case. And ask questions like: are you "Politically moved in your decisions ?",
"Are you being forced/paid?", "Why are you really suing this person."

If we want the truth out, make it count for EVERYONE.

Preferably first by the person allowing the law.

------
future_grad
There is a way that scientists have been able to analyze photos to discover
the pulse of the person in it. Its very interesting, though I do not know the
deeper details of it.

I am too lazy to find a link, if anyone else wants to share it that would be
great.

~~~
hfsktr
This?

[http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/amplifying-invisible-
vide...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/amplifying-invisible-
video-0622.html)

------
coldcode
Could the people require those-who-write-laws' thoughts be recorded first?
Imagine how much better our government would be if we knew 100% why they do
what they do.

